# LETONIA pais donde no hay suficientes hombres para tantas mujeres



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## paketazo (21 Mar 2022)

De todos es sabido que un buen macho te preña seis hembras por semana y el domingo descansa.

Lo que falta, como en todos lados, son remeros con ganas de mantener vagas telenoveleras


----------



## Edu.R (21 Mar 2022)

El peor pais de Europa. Gentuza total.

Si queréis me explayo.

Editado: Copiado de la página dos (LETONIA pais donde no hay suficientes hombres para tantas mujeres)



Edu.R dijo:


> No he conocido gente más "gitana" que la de Letonia. Son lo más falso y artificial que me he echado a la cara.
> 
> Dicen que los nórdicos son frios. Pues si. Pero son gente honrada y no tienen maldad ninguna. Los letones todo lo contrario y son todavía más frios. Vamos, es como coger lo malo de Escandinavia, lo malo de Rusia, mezclarlo y te sale Letonia.
> 
> ...


----------



## barullo (21 Mar 2022)

Como va a pasar aqui no tardando mucho con la salvedad de que aqui van a ser momias


----------



## Linsecte2000 (21 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El peor pais de Europa. Gentuza total.
> 
> Si queréis me explayo.



Proceda, caballero.


----------



## Zappa (21 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El peor pais de Europa. Gentuza total.
> 
> Si queréis me explayo.



Dale carrete.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (21 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El peor pais de Europa. Gentuza total.
> 
> Si queréis me explayo.



Cuenta cuenta, que aquí la gente se pasa el día haciéndose pajas mentales, y reales,con las mujeres de otros países pensando que son paraísos en los que se van a pegar por ellos hordas de mujeres despampanantes. 
Me gustan las anécdotas de otros países.


----------



## SNB Superstar (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Lo que de faltan son felpudosas.


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (21 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El peor pais de Europa. Gentuza total.
> 
> Si queréis me explayo.



"Te escucho"


----------



## barullo (21 Mar 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Cuenta cuenta, que aquí la gente se pasa el día haciéndose pajas mentales, y reales,con las mujeres de otros países pensando que son paraísos en los que se van a pegar por ellos hordas de mujeres despampanantes.
> Me gustan las anécdotas de otros países.



En efecto. Da igual de dónde sean porque las mujeres van a lo suyo y vacilan a los tios sean de dónde sean.

Durante años Tico y otros foreros en el ático hablaban maravillas de ellas al trato, pero son como todas de interesadas o incluso más por ser extranjeras y verse a sí mismas como marginadas o que las explotan.

En cuanto que se pispan que ya no están en Rusia, Letonia, Ucrania, Bielorrusia, Lituania etc. y que aqui los hombres son menos y nada en derechos ante las mujeres, se vienen arriba y son tan yolovalgo o más que las españolas. Y esto se multiplica exponencialmente si encima están buenas.

Que las valkirias sumisas sirviendo cerveza en bolas en el salón de Odín solo existen en las pelis


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (21 Mar 2022)

Sé que esto es Letonia y no Lituania pero... @PokemonVilnius necesitamos a un experto local que nos cuente cómo está más o menos la cosa por esos países.

PD: ¿Qué tal son las lituanas?


----------



## jimmyjump (21 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El peor pais de Europa. Gentuza total.
> 
> Si queréis me explayo.



¿Peor que los alemanes?


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (21 Mar 2022)

Tranqui que no me voy a ir allí a buscar rubias como un desesperado a lo Alfredo Landa.
Y el resto de foreros dudo que tengan la pasta o las ganas suficientes para irse allí y hacerlo.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Mar 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Proceda, caballero.





Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> "Te escucho"



No he conocido gente más "gitana" que la de Letonia. Son lo más falso y artificial que me he echado a la cara.

Dicen que los nórdicos son frios. Pues si. Pero son gente honrada y no tienen maldad ninguna. Los letones todo lo contrario y son todavía más frios. Vamos, es como coger lo malo de Escandinavia, lo malo de Rusia, mezclarlo y te sale Letonia.

Los letones son gente amable y educada. Bueno, si. Pero no porque les apetezca serlo. Por la cuenta que les trae. Es un país pequeño donde casi todo el mundo "conoce a" y es mejor que no hablen mal de ti. Esto provoca que el nivel de falserio aumente exponencialmente. Claro, si estas continuamente "falseando" pues al final tu mismo pierdes toda tu naturalidad. De ahi esa frialdad derivada para poder llevarlo. Tu imagínate estar fingiendo casi todo el día...

Que un letón te diga algo bueno, no tiene ningún tipo de valor. Que te regale unas flores, no significa que te aprecie. Que sea hospitalario y "majo", no significa que quiera que estes en su casa. Lo que no quiere es que te lleves mala impresión por si luego alguien se entera de que es "mala gente" y eso le acaba perjudicando.

Es una cultura que siempre ha estado sometida y supeditada. Eso significa que si se ven con poder o con una situación que controlan, no serán "buenos". Lo usarán para beneficiarse. Jamás dejes que un letón te controle, porque se va aprovechar de ti a niveles máximos. Siempre con mucha educación falsa y sin que se note mucho, pero lo hará.

Mi consejo si tratáis con letones es que seáis educados y no os metáis en temas que no sean superficiales, porque os pueden buscar las cosquillas. Y no esperéis nada a cambio que no se salga de lo puramente educado. No os lo van a dar.

------

Voy con un ejemplo de los 3-4 que podría contar. Trabajando aquí en Alemania, me tocó tutelar a un estudiante de erasmus plus de Letonia. Bueno de Riga ojo, que él era de Riga, que una cosa es ser de Riga y otra es ser de Letonia. Total, que era un estudiante muy top, había sido el número 1 de su promoción en el mejor colegio de toda Riga (Y de Letonia, obviamente). Vino 3 meses a hacer investigación, asi que yo, como soy un buenazo, le di un proyecto del que hice unos análisis pre-eliminares y vi que podía tirar (tenía otro proyecto que me gustaba, pero que podía no funcionar). Decir que soy químico. Este proyecto fue idea mia, y luego mi jefe le dio una vueltecilla de hoja, asi que vamos a dejarlo en que fue germinado 50-50.

Los primeros días, el chico tenía unos cambios de humor que no veas tu, un día me dice que odia a sus padres (Tal cual) y al día siguiente ni me habla. 2 días después, me cuenta que odia su pais, pero le hago una bromita sobre la calidad de la investigación en Letonia y es capaz de soltarme un "fuck you" asi a pelo. No me voy a meter en toda la movida que hubo porque necesito 3 páginas de topic, pero la cuestión es que el chico se pensaba que era mejor que yo y que todos los que estábamos allí, cuando podía dejarme mal, lo hacía. Él estaba terminando la carrera y yo llevaba ya en un laboratorio de investigación casi 10 años. Por supuesto, cuando la cagaba (Bastantes veces por su inexperiencia) y tenía que salvarle el culo, me soltaba un gracias jijijiji y todo en orden.

Al final dejó el proyecto a medio hacer (Porque no tuvo tiempo) y lo terminé yo.

Total, que cuando escribo el artículo, yo solito, con revisión por supuesto de mi jefe, pongo mi nombre, el de este chico (Haralds) y el de mi jefe. Después de algunas correcciones, cuando voy a mandarlo a la revista, en la última versión aparece un cuarto nombre: El del jefe de Haralds en Letonia (Bueno, en Riga). Le pregunto a mi jefe que porque tiene que ir ese señor en la publicación porque no ha hecho nada, y me dice que "bueno, es para ayudarle, porque si tienen un buen articulo de investigación pueden darles financiación". Le digo que aun asi no ha hecho nada, y mi jefe me dice que "bueno, gracias a él, Haralds tuvo la beca para venir aquí, y como Haralds ha trabajado en el proyecto, me parece justo que esté su nombre". Tuve que tragar y al final publicamos el articulo.

Total, que a los meses, me da por mirar la web del grupo de investigación de Letonia, y veo que tienen el articulo en la web, dándo a entender que ellos también investigan en esa rama.  Un proyecto que lo germinamos entre mi jefe y yo en Alemania, y acaba en la web de un señor de Letonia que no ha hecho NADA y lo promociona como si fuera suyo, simplemente porque uno de sus estudiantes había venido a Mainz a hacer una parte y porque por "ser buena gente", se lo ofrecimos, cuando podíamos haberle dado el otro proyecto y que se eslomara a ver si salía algo.

Mientras que el proyecto estaba sin publicar, con Haralds me escribía y pensaba que nos llevábamos bien. Una vez se publicó, perdimos el contacto. Pasaba de contestarme a cualquier mensaje.

También tuve amistad con otro letón. Este era de Cesis, no era de Riga, pero menuda "amistad". Telita marinera. Da para una novela corta.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Mar 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> ¿Peor que los alemanes?



Mucho peor, los alemanes tienen sus "cosillas" como todos los europeos, pero en el fondo son gente responsable y con la que se puede tratar con bastante naturalidad. Muy buenos compañeros de trabajo.


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Mar 2022)

El del video del OP ya ha salido varias veces en el foro Expatriados. Es un argentino o uruguayo, bueno qué más da, que se casó con una tía de allí y se dedica a hacer videos supuestamente sobre la vida en Letonia aunque en verdad se dedica a grabar chortinas por la calle y pajearse con ellas.


----------



## Miss Andorra (21 Mar 2022)

Seguro que la ex union soviética tiene mucho que ver con esa obsesion por lo que van a pensar. Han Estado unos 70 anos bajo el comunismo y en ese sistema todo el mundo delata a todos para chuparle el culo al lider supremo, evitar los problemas y recibir migajas. Alguien podia putearte y llamar Al NKVD si te veian raro, desviado o asocial.


----------



## Chino Negro (21 Mar 2022)

España es al revés vienen más hombres negroides cada hora


----------



## Satori (21 Mar 2022)

Yo conozco a un estadounidense casado con una letona. Creo que son razonablemente felices, tienen un par de críos y tal. pero una vez le escuché decir que su mujer era una máquina de gastar dinero.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Mar 2022)

Los ingleses son algo diferentes. Intentan ser elegantes dentro de, aunque si que es verdad que muchos por naturaleza son bastante hipócritas. Pero me falta experiencia allí para una "foto" más general.

Los Nórdicos son gente muy legal, socialmente tienen sus "handicaps", pero son muy respetuosos. Dígamos que no te dan, pero tampoco te piden. Los finlandeses concretamente me encantan, vivi allí también y me caen fenomenal. Es gente campechana que asume su rareza y no se averguenza de ello. Gente estupenda.

Pero los letones... buf. Voy a contar la segunda anécdota.

Estando en Finlandia, compartí laboratorio con un letón (Martins se llamaba). Según me dijeron los finlandeses, cuando el letón pidió la habitación allí en Jyväskylä, la pidió sin amueblar, y estuvo un par de dias durmiendo en el suelo  . Me acabé llevando bien con él, y ese mismo verano después de mis dias en Finlandia, estuve en Letonia.

Nos vimos un día allí, vino su mujer también y dijeron de hacer un tour con el coche. Yo obviamente accedí. Hicimos el Tour que ellos quisieron, no te creas que me preguntaron si había algo que quería ver. No me voy a quejar porque estuve en sitios que de otra manera no habría visto (El castillo de Edole, Kuldiga...). Total, que ya volviendo a Riga por la noche, les digo que si vamos a cenar o que hacemos y me dicen que, "bueno, que tenían cosas que hacer, que si eso que buscase un restaurante para mi".  Y nada, me bajé del coche y se acabó la historia. Acabé cenando en el restaurante del hotel, en el que tenías que decir que querías de la carta, encargarlo y volver 1 hora después para que te lo pusieran. Rarísimo. Por supuesto, no volví a verles.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Mar 2022)

Yo he trabajado en Finlandia y la verdad que daba gusto. Sus "movidas" laborales son cosas que en España no serían consideradas casi no cotilleo barato . Me acuerdo que uno de mis compañeros tenía en su despacho un sofá y reconocía que se echaba siestas. A nadie le pareció relevante.

En Alemania estoy ahora en una empresa grande y lo cierto es que mi departamento es muy transparente. Salvo un jefe (Que es francés), funciona todo bastante bien. No tengo que gastar ni un gramo de energía en "cubrirme las espaldas". Por otro lado, "no hay prácticamente chismes". De hecho la gente pilla ahora el BITXO y no nos enteramos.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Mar 2022)

He contado la de Haralds, la de Martins, y luego quedaría la más gorda, la del tercer letón que conocí. Lo que pasa que eso fue algo que se prolongó durante años, tuvo 2-3 partes y resumirlo es muy difícil... cuando me haga biego, creo que escribiré una novela de aquello, aunque sea para dejar algo de mi en este mundo. Pero vamos, menudo cabronazo, el de Cesis tendrá todo mi odio siempre.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Mar 2022)

Hombre, en la Suomi, si vas a ciudades grandes, con el inglés sobrevives. Te puede llegar a valer el sueco, aunque sabiendo inglés, el sueco prácticamente no va a marcar ninguna diferencia. Tengo un conocido que trabaja en Espoo, y no sabe ni papa de finés (Y se mudó con su mujer y ahora tiene una hija).

Yo para muchas cosas tampoco encajo en la mentalidad "sureña", pero al final lo que me gusta de Europa es que tiene tantos matices, que te puedes quedar con lo que te gusta de tu pais e ir "cogiendo" de otros sitios (Excepto de Letonia, de allí mejor no coger nada jijijijijiji)


----------



## Edu.R (22 Mar 2022)

Cuando he ido a Finlandia (Intento ir todos los años una vez), siempre suelto el "Mina olen turisti, mina en puhu suomea" y luego me pongo a hablar en inglés. Pero cuando vivía en Jyväskylä era un coñazo ir a la tienda y preguntar siempre si "puhu englantia". También tuve una anécdota muy graciosa en Rovaniemi, cogiendo el tren de vuelta (Nocturno) para Tampere me tocó con un señor finlandés mayor, le dije "mina en puhu suomea", y me preguntó todo serio que "Why in Suomi" . Si llego a estar en otro pais, me pienso que me saca una navaja o algo.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Mar 2022)

Hay más gente hablando madrileño que finlandés en Finlandia


----------



## bloody_sunday (22 Mar 2022)

No hace falta que os vayáis a Letonia en pan bendito están todas loquitas por vosotros.. ( para robaros el dinero) pagafantasvirgendoritospandemoniun


----------



## Edu.R (22 Mar 2022)

Es siempre por un tema de expectativa. Hay paises que "no esperan" que hables su idioma, y si lo hablas se quedan muertos .


----------



## Godofredo1099 (22 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El peor pais de Europa. Gentuza total.
> 
> Si queréis me explayo.



Estamos esperando su testimonio, caballero.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Mar 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Estamos esperando su testimonio, caballero.



Está en la página dos y zankeado casi 20 veces.



Edu.R dijo:


> No he conocido gente más "gitana" que la de Letonia. Son lo más falso y artificial que me he echado a la cara.
> 
> Dicen que los nórdicos son frios. Pues si. Pero son gente honrada y no tienen maldad ninguna. Los letones todo lo contrario y son todavía más frios. Vamos, es como coger lo malo de Escandinavia, lo malo de Rusia, mezclarlo y te sale Letonia.
> 
> ...


----------



## kakarot (22 Mar 2022)

Creía que era Galícia...


----------



## Edu.R (23 Mar 2022)

Haces bien. Tendrás un espíritu que trascenderá.


----------



## hartman (23 Mar 2022)

sin fotos de letonas en fin.


----------



## ciberobrero (23 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El peor pais de Europa. Gentuza total.
> 
> Si queréis me explayo.
> 
> Editado: Copiado de la página dos (LETONIA pais donde no hay suficientes hombres para tantas mujeres)




Qué horror

Como para fiarse de una bigotuda de allí


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (24 Mar 2022)

Pero ahí también las zorras se aprovechan económicamente de los hombres.


----------



## tejoncio (24 Mar 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Yo conozco a un estadounidense casado con una letona. Creo que son razonablemente felices, tienen un par de críos y tal. pero una vez le escuché decir que *su mujer era una máquina de gastar dinero*.



como todas!! vaya puta novedad...


----------



## Dr.Nick (24 Mar 2022)

Rusos que se creen suecos. Y así les va: éxodo constante de población desde la caída de la URSS.

Por supuesto habrá excepciones, gente maja y humilde hay en todas partes. Es un poco como el caso de Cataluña.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Mar 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Rusos que se creen suecos. Y así les va: éxodo constante de población desde la caída de la URSS.
> 
> Por supuesto habrá excepciones, gente maja y humilde hay en todas partes. Es un poco como el caso de Cataluña.



No es mala definición lo de "ruso que se cree Nórdico". De hecho ellos dicen que el Báltico es "Europa del Norte". En fin, ni punto de comparación, me parece insultar a escandinavos y finlandeses.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Mar 2022)

Cuidado con lo que deseas, porque puede convertirse en realidad.


----------



## XRL (26 Mar 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> El del video del OP ya ha salido varias veces en el foro Expatriados. Es un argentino o uruguayo, bueno qué más da, que se casó con una tía de allí y se dedica a hacer videos supuestamente sobre la vida en Letonia *aunque en verdad se dedica a grabar chortinas por la calle y pajearse con ellas.*



no se nota ni nada el porqué lo hace xd


----------



## xasman (26 Mar 2022)

Estoy en contacto con los profesionales del transporte, y siempre han pensado que podían rescatar alguna damisela por donde pasaban, países del este, o sudamericanas en ciertos lugares. Al final todos han acabado con su casa llena de familiares de ella, o ella viviendo en su casa con otro .
Una mugher del este, puede tener mejor imagen, pero no deja de ser """mugher""


----------



## XRL (26 Mar 2022)

no hay suficientes rubios de ojos verdes de 1,90 para todas

aisssss que pena

con la del minuto 04:37 el youtuber este ya se ha hecho varios pajotes


----------

